
Ask HN: Best software development contract template (either freelance or B2B)? - StandardFuture
While it is easy to do a Google search for templates ... I would like to know if there are any socially-validated template suggestions from the HN community for software development contracts.
======
verdverm
I use an MSA (per client) + SoW (per project), under the title Software
Consultant Agreement.

Typically this ends up being 1+1 with an hourly rate and open ended SoW.
Trying to flat price unknown amounts of work is a can of worms. Explain it as
flexibility to the client for directing efforts as needed.

